# I hate my 996 (pics)



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

All this work and stripping down of the bike just to change the 2 spark plugs and clean out the air filters.

Its a love hate relationship between me and the 996 at present.


----------



## Jamesp (May 4, 2010)

LOL,looks abit like my kitchen zx6r and R1 bits all over the place,Awesome bike though :thumbsup:


----------



## REDWOOD (Apr 21, 2010)

How's it for reliability?


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

REDWOOD said:


> How's it for reliability?


Quite good,so far....................touch wood.


----------



## REDWOOD (Apr 21, 2010)

I have always loved Ducati's but never owned one. I currently have a rsvr1000 2000 reg. awesome and super reliable but am tempted with the new bmw k1000r. Will have to start saving up.


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

I've had to take the fuel tank off my dad's 996 before to fix a leaking fitting, so I know how much of a pain it can be. All of that pain soon disappears when you fire the bike up espeically if it has a pair of Termignoni cans on, and you instantly get that child like grin on your face as the exhaust note rattles every window in the house :thumbsup: My all time favourite bike!


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

I was looking forward to some porsche pictures then !


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Min-e said:


> I've had to take the fuel tank off my dad's 996 before to fix a leaking fitting, so I know how much of a pain it can be. All of that pain soon disappears when you fire the bike up espeically if it has a pair of Termignoni cans on, and you instantly get that child like grin on your face as the exhaust note rattles every window in the house :thumbsup: My all time favourite bike!


I've got a full 54mm system with titanium cans on my 998 - the sound when blatting it through a tunnel is immense :thumbsup:

The fuel tank is pretty easy to remove from what I remember?


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Jimbostir said:


> I was looking forward to some porsche pictures then !




Sorry.......................


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

mifn21 said:


> I've got a full 54mm system with titanium cans on my 998 - the sound when blatting it through a tunnel is immense :thumbsup:
> 
> The fuel tank is pretty easy to remove from what I remember?




1 allen key bolt under the seat and the tank then pulls out and up off the frame,to reveal the airbox and throttle bodies.

Ive also got the 54mm system but with carbon end cans.

The sound when I fire it up does indeed put a big grin on my face.

My missus rekons its rather deafening when shes been sat on the back of it though.:chuckle:


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Irish GTR said:


> 1 allen key bolt under the seat and the tank then pulls out and up off the frame,to reveal the airbox and throttle bodies.


Yep that sounds familiar, the only issue I had was getting my hand under the tank to remove the fuel line's, once the tank's off though its relatively easy from what I remember.


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Min-e said:


> Yep that sounds familiar, the only issue I had was getting my hand under the tank to remove the fuel line's, once the tank's off though its relatively easy from what I remember.


Same here,I had a bit of bother trying to hold the tank and still try and get my hands in under to dissconnect the 2 fuel lines.Thank god that they are a quick fit/push fit system though.:clap:

Anyway,I fired the bike back up this morning,and man,what a lovely thunderous sound from it.

The smile is back on my face again.

The new plugs,oil and filters have her back on top form again.


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Heres my 996 with my SP1.

I sold the SP1 on as I cant ride 2 bikes at once.The SP1 waa also starting to attract some attention from the gardai aswell.(irish police)


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Most Ducatis manage to sound absolutely lovely, and the 996 is a definite classic design. One thing BMW can never manage to get right is a decent exhaust note. That being said, I am quite in love with this piece of technological wizardry:

















































still running her in, so the full Akrapovic exhaust and Power Commander sit waiting boxed up waiting to uncork the engine. But the best word I can find to describe the sound and power delivery of this bike is "turbine". 1st gear is tall; you hit 100mph at the 14,200rpm limiter! But I am fighting with the bike's CANBUS system. One would think that you could just swap in any kind of light bulb or add accessories...nope. Not without the computer complaining. Too clever for it's own good.

Not a big fan of fly-by-wire throttle either, although without it, the riding modes wouldn't be possible (or the difference between them minor, instead of dramatic which is the case). Or the flapping butterflies that change which header pipes are balanced with which - sounds like a bearing about to spin, which is unnerving for a Skyline driver!

But it was a must-buy. Just as my car puts me within fighting reach of pretty much any car you'll ever see on the street, this bike has few rivals that can touch it, including the hyperbikes. Ran 9.8 in the 1/4 mile, dead stock!


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

About the only thing I don't like about the BMW is that the bodywork differs left to right 
What idiot came up with that?:chairshot
And I like the left side better so if I could copy the left side on the right, it would defenatly be on my future-bike list 
Right after a 998 :clap:

Although my busa does the job just great for the time being...


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Oh and @ Irish GTR; stripping the duc for a service isn't nearly as painfull as some japs; like the old gsxr's,gsxf's and nearly all first serie racebikes...The duc has all DZUS fittings on the body and about 1 bolt or nut per part that needs to come off


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

freakazoid3 said:


> The duc has all DZUS fittings on the body and about 1 bolt or nut per part that needs to come off


4 dzus fastners on each of the side fairings.

Thats about the only good thing about it though,the rest is fiddly little bolts and screws.


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Next on my llst after the 996 is either the new R1 (cross plane crank version) or the Ducati 1098.Both are lovely bikes.

I had 2 R1,s before both carb models (00 and a 01).So Im kinds tempted to get my leg back over an r1 again.

But being currently on the 996 has me in the mood for uppping to the 1098.

Decisions decisions.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

the common opinion of the crossplane R1 seems to be that it makes a nice exhaust note...and that's about it. The design saps power like crazy, and is slow to rev. I am a BMW Motorrad enthusiast, but I can't recommend the S1000RR as THE reigning superbike of the moment. My personal standard from the 1198S, and it matches it in handling, outbrakes it, and trounces it in outright power (although no I4 engine will ever have the corner drive of a 1200cc twin). 14K+rpm in a liter engine is really something to experience.

I had wished for a Hayabusa for a long time, but now, I've got something much lighter, better handling, a tick quicker across the board, 193mph top speed (GPS verified) and with what many people agree to be the best brakes on a factory bike. They're linked, you know, front and rear.

BMW always has to do something eccentric, but the clever thing is - you can NEVER see both sides of a bike at the same time! Hence, the asymmetry is only evident in the headlights. Although I would choose a pair of the round ones, I'd have to vote for the bigger ones - changing bulbs in that tiny round housing is a goddamned nightmare. Takes all of 30 seconds to swap a bulb (either parking or main) from the bigger light.


----------



## REDWOOD (Apr 21, 2010)

kismetcapitan said:


> Most Ducatis manage to sound absolutely lovely, and the 996 is a definite classic design. One thing BMW can never manage to get right is a decent exhaust note. That being said, I am quite in love with this piece of technological wizardry:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet bike, hoping to get one soon.

How much are BMW charging for it in Korea? It's about £12k in Uk.


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Never been a fan of the Ducati's

they sound like shit


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Rostampoor said:


> Never been a fan of the Ducati's
> 
> they sound like shit


sound isnt everything.

Have you ridden a 996?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I paid 24,900,000 KRW, fully optioned. Tax, fees and insurance added another 1,500,000 KRW. When the bike was delivered, I think I had around £2000~£3000 in tuning parts already waiting for it (I don't count how much I spend on modifications - if you do, you'll stop, because sanity starts interfering with your spending!!)


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Rostampoor said:


> Never been a fan of the Ducati's
> 
> they sound like shit


you must either be deaf, or hate bikes. Even people who strongly dislike Ducatis concede that they have a mesmerizing exhaust note. If they didn't sound as good as they do (particularly with full race Termignoni exhausts), I'd never even consider buying one; they always slow roast my testicles with the rear cylinder head being where it is.


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

kismetcapitan said:


> you must either be deaf, or hate bikes.
> 
> they always slow roast my testicles with the rear cylinder head being where it is.



Good point with regards the 1st part.


And with regard the 2nd part.............roasted or salted nutts?/:chuckle:

Any sort of warm sunny day and your nutts do get a right good roasting indeed.Especially when in traffic.


Short video clip of my SP1 starting up.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juq7W9pDeyI


If it stops raining,then I will stick the 996 outside and take a little clip of it starting up.


PS-Love the BMW,congratts on it.Happy riding.


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

All back together and nice and shiney after a quick polish up.


----------



## mr s14 (Mar 16, 2010)

thats some striping just for a service, how long did it take ya?


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

mr s14 said:


> thats some striping just for a service, how long did it take ya?


Too long.

A few hours overall.I took my time and just did it at my own leisure,while stopping to make the odd cuppa tea or 10.

But at least its money still in my pocket and not in the Ducati Dealerships cash till.:thumbsup:


Next service is for the belts to be changed,so that will be a Ducati dealership job.


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

The SP1 doesn't sound bad for a SP1  You just can't beat the sound of the Desmoquattro engine in my opinion, the Testastretta just never sounded the same in the 996R/998 even with a full race Termignoni system on. The desmo engine just sounds soo smooth when you wind it right open whereas many v-twins tend to have a noticeable "bark" as the Testa does.

I love the Escort too in the background and the new BMW kismet!


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

kismetcapitan said:


> you must either be deaf, or hate bikes. Even people who strongly dislike Ducatis concede that they have a mesmerizing exhaust note. If they didn't sound as good as they do (particularly with full race Termignoni exhausts), I'd never even consider buying one; they always slow roast my testicles with the rear cylinder head being where it is.


Oh, I'm either deaf or hate bikes if I don't like the sound of a Ducati?

Strong argument.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Interesting to see your SP1 Irish GT-R.... I think most high performance bikes are a pain to do work on. Just need time and patience. 

I have an RC51 SP2 which I steadily keep modifying - so far it's had Maxton GP7 Monoshock, matched revalved & resprung forks, PVM forged wheels, full titanium Akropovic system, Power commander, Rearsets, Brembo front master cylinder, 3 extra teeth for the rear sprocket, lots of carbon bits, flush LED indicators, braided hoses, Corbin seat, etc. 
I'm awaiting a Turn-One carbon fibre airbox & snorkel kit which should help improve breathing a bit and perhaps more torque too, as it's got greater volume than std. Some good reviews about this stuff. Apparently it allows a lot more induction to be heard as the airbox will resonate too, so combined with the Titanium exhaust system, it'll sound nicer for sure. 

At the end of last year my 35,000km engine broke a con-rod whilst cruising at about 140 km/h on the highway. Fortunately the rear wheel didn't lock, or anything and I just pulled in the clutch and rolled to the hard shoulder & called JAF to take me home. It was winter anyways, so I wasn't too annoyed. It could have been worse. 

Up to then I'd always sworn on Honda reliability - as I've done over 150,000km on Hondas over the years without any trouble - so this was a surprise. Not sure why it happened, the only explaination I can think of was overfilling the oil slightly, which could have caused frothing and a lack of lubrication. It wasn't hydraulic lock or anything like that, I'd only slightly overfilled and done 200km or so before it happened. Not found any other reports on the net of other people suffering the same problem, so maybe it was a weak part of the engine or something...

Managed to find a brand new & unused engine in Germany and have it shipped to Japan which took 3 months to arrive by boat. Had to go to customs and load it into the back of a hatch-back with a friend. Fortunately Japanese taxes are reasonable. 
100kg - didn't realise they weighed this much. Was a bit of a pain to remember where all the hoses, wires, etc. went but took me a Satuday to change it over by myself at home on my drive. It's been running like a dream since - and all is forgiven now.

2 weekends ago I decided to change a fork seal that was weeping slightly. Stupidly I believed the hype about Allballs triple seal fork seals from the States. After an afternoon of faffing around, making a fork seal driver out of a plastic drainage fitting, re-assembling, cleaning the bike, etc. I found it was still leaking slightly. Looking at the internet further, I realised I wasn't the only one who'd been fooled. All Balls should be all boll.x. Seals themselves weren't too expensive, but add up the wasted synthetic fork oil and wasted time and it's not so good. Why do companies manufacture & sell rubbish? Have ordered Honda OEM fork seals and will do the job again when I get a chance. Fortunately it won't take me as long this time, now I know exactly how to do it. I should have sent Maxton a set of new fork seals when I sent them the forks, I guess. 

So bikes can be a pain to maintain sometimes, but when you get a dry day and an empty mountain road - there's no better way to travel. :thumbsup:

Would be interested to hear your comparisons on the 996 and the SP1 please, Irish GT-R.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Irish GTR said:


> Next service is for the belts to be changed,so that will be a Ducati dealership job.


That's something I never quite understood. I can understand the theory, but why did Ducati go to all that trouble to keep the desmodronic valve system? It doesn't rev any higher than other V-twins. Besides, it's piston speed that limits an engine's ability to rev these days, rather than how quickly it can close the valves, AFIK.

I love the sound of maintenance-free gear driven cams in the morning, hehehe.


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Miguel - Newera said:


> So bikes can be a pain to maintain sometimes, but when you get a dry day and an empty mountain road - there's no better way to travel. :thumbsup:
> 
> Would be interested to hear your comparisons on the 996 and the SP1 please, Irish GT-R.



Sounds like a lovely SP2 you have there,congratts.:thumbsup:


Yeah,on a dry sunny day,a bike is just pure bliss and gives you the freedom that a car cannot give you.


Personally,I founnd the SP1 more of a pain to use in slow moving traffic,throttle response was jerky compared to the 996 when stop starting in traffic jams or slow moving city centre traffic.

I know that the SP1 was not that great with regards to stop-start riding,and the SP2 kinda cured the SP1,s jerky throttle problem.I also had to use the SP1,s clutch alot more than when compared to the 996,in slow moving traffic.


Also,I found and find the 996 to be a more flickable bike,able to corner and turn a bit faster than the SP1,it doesnt take as much physicall effort as the SP1 did,but that could be just down to my own personal riding style and senses.

I found with the SP1 that I kinda had to bully it to do what I wanted to do,and when I wanted too.

Again,that could be just my own riding style.


BUT,once up to speed,the SP1 just wanted to fly and go and go and then go some more.It really came into its own then.Absolutely loved it once doing some serious speed on it.

Regards-Pat.


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Miguel - Newera said:


> That's something I never quite understood. I can understand the theory, but why did Ducati go to all that trouble to keep the desmodronic valve system? It doesn't rev any higher than other V-twins. Besides, it's piston speed that limits an engine's ability to rev these days, rather than how quickly it can close the valves, AFIK.
> 
> I love the sound of maintenance-free gear driven cams in the morning, hehehe.




Its a Ducati and its Italian,what can I say??:chuckle:


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks Pat,

I knew about the funky low speed fueling on the SP1, which is why I looked for an SP2. Not had any fueling issues at all, TBH. 1st gear's quite tall, which may be why it needs a fair bit of clutch use in slow traffic.

I know what you mean about the lack of flickability into corners. It's quite a big bike, the RC51 - wide, even - for a V-twin and it's not as fast at dropping into corners as I'd have liked. I rode a Ducati 999 for a weekend when they first came out - and remember it feeling quite a lot smaller and maybe a tad more nimble.

The Maxton GP7 rear shock raises the rear ride height by at least an inch. I dropped the forks about 1cm, which makes it steer a little bit quicker, but it's still not as flickable as I'd like. I didn't want it wagging the bars too much under hard acceleration on bumpy roads... It doesn't at all, so I might drop the bars a little more when I do those fork seals next time... 

The rear shock's made the side stand a bit precarious - I often try and find a large stone, or something to wedge under the stand - but I really need to cut the stand, extend and weld it sometime.... There's always something to do on bikes (Or cars for that matter). 

The SP2's certainly quick enough. I had a 954 RR2 Blade before it - and there was nothing in it - in a straight line off the lights run against an SP1. We tried several times and both are about as quick. I briefly hit 300km/h on the speedo recently (For the first time) before backing off as it was near the rev limiter, but that was slightly downhill - and with 3 extra teeth on the rear sprocket, it's about 10% over reading - I guess. Still, probably just under 170 mph.. not too shabby for a V-twin. Maybe it'll pull a steady 160, but I never keep it pinned for long at high speeds - too many cars about, etc. 

I have an old biking buddy in Norfolk whose 916 cush drive managed to get loose, tangle itself & lock the back wheel, spitting him off.... Fortunately he was OK and it was probably a freak thing - but I heard too many bad things in the past to make me want to get a Duke. People do seem to say they're reliable nowadays, so maybe someday. For now I'll keep the SP2 I guess and try to at least make it sound as good as a Ducati 

Anyways, enjoy the 996. Looks a sweet bike you've got there.


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Interesting to see your SP1 Irish GT-R.... I think most high performance bikes are a pain to do work on. Just need time and patience.
> 
> I have an RC51 SP2 which I steadily keep modifying - so far it's had Maxton GP7 Monoshock, matched revalved & resprung forks, PVM forged wheels, full titanium Akropovic system, Power commander, Rearsets, Brembo front master cylinder, 3 extra teeth for the rear sprocket, lots of carbon bits, flush LED indicators, braided hoses, Corbin seat, etc.
> I'm awaiting a Turn-One carbon fibre airbox & snorkel kit which should help improve breathing a bit and perhaps more torque too, as it's got greater volume than std. Some good reviews about this stuff. Apparently it allows a lot more induction to be heard as the airbox will resonate too, so combined with the Titanium exhaust system, it'll sound nicer for sure.
> ...


Miguel... i'd love to see some pics of your SP2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

GT4 Addicted said:


> Miguel... i'd love to see some pics of your SP2 :thumbsup:


Thanks. Last time I took some pics the exposure was all wrong. I'll shoot some again sometime soonish and post up. The front's usually covered in flies at the moment, so could do with another clean.. 

In the meantime, here's a rare bike I spotted last month at a park nearby. When I saw it in the distance, I was kinda excited. Made me sad to see the state it was in close up though... Looked like the guy used it in all weathers and never cleaned it. Alloy was pitted, carbon panels chipped & scratched, wheels filthy, paint never polished, etc. Still sounded healthy. 
I think this guy probably hated his NR750. 

Still, it's a Jap version so only 77 bhp (Restricted). Euro ones were 125 bhp and had vents instead of indicators in the mid fairing. Worth a lot of money if mint, mind.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Rostampoor said:


> Oh, I'm either deaf or hate bikes if I don't like the sound of a Ducati?
> 
> Strong argument.


perhaps a bit harsh, I admit. Desmodromic valves don't float my boat, nor do dry clutches. I've ridden every current Ducati model and hated them all except the 1198. But I still think of buying one someday. The sound is just that damned good....


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Thanks. Last time I took some pics the exposure was all wrong. I'll shoot some again sometime soonish and post up. The front's usually covered in flies at the moment, so could do with another clean..
> 
> In the meantime, here's a rare bike I spotted last month at a park nearby. When I saw it in the distance, I was kinda excited. Made me sad to see the state it was in close up though... Looked like the guy used it in all weathers and never cleaned it. Alloy was pitted, carbon panels chipped & scratched, wheels filthy, paint never polished, etc. Still sounded healthy.
> I think this guy probably hated his NR750.
> ...


Nr 750 !!!!! Very nice, well in mint condition they are .
These were a work of art , the technology in them was unreal , each piston was an ovalish design ,with twin conrods and 8 valves per cylinder !!!!!! 
Think they were something like 40k when new ,one of my fav all time bikes , well behind the Rc30/45 :thumbsup:


----------



## REDWOOD (Apr 21, 2010)

I wonder how many gtr owners also have superbikes?


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

REDWOOD said:


> I wonder how many gtr owners also have superbikes?


Theres a few allright.


----------



## REDWOOD (Apr 21, 2010)

Irish GTR said:


> Theres a few allright.


I suppose we are all speed junkies


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

GT4 Addicted said:


> Miguel... i'd love to see some pics of your SP2 :thumbsup:


Was a beautiful evening today with clear skies, so on the way home from Tokyo I took the Hakkone turnpike up through the mountains and enjoyed giving the SP2 a good thrash, then stopped to take some pics. Fortunately Fuji made itself visible at sunset. 

I won't hyjack Irish GT-R's thread, will start another instead here in the Gallery section. :thumbsup:


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Was a beautiful evening today with clear skies, so on the way home from Tokyo I took the Hakkone turnpike up through the mountains and enjoyed giving the SP2 a good thrash, then stopped to take some pics. Fortunately Fuji made itself visible at sunset.
> 
> I won't hyjack Irish GT-R's thread, will start another instead here in the Gallery section. :thumbsup:


thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Was a beautiful evening today with clear skies, so on the way home from Tokyo I took the Hakkone turnpike up through the mountains and enjoyed giving the SP2 a good thrash, then stopped to take some pics. Fortunately Fuji made itself visible at sunset.
> 
> I won't hyjack Irish GT-R's thread, will start another instead here in the Gallery section. :thumbsup:


No Hijacking there by you Miguel,throw up the pics,as we were all having a nice chat about the bikes.:thumbsup:


----------

